# My review of The Orchestra is up



## Ashermusic (Aug 14, 2017)

https://ask.audio/articles/review-sonuscore-s-the-orchestra-from-best-service

Compensated, btw.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 14, 2017)

Agree with your review. Especially the part that it's FUN lol. 

Makes doing this kind of stuff easier for a noob. I really dig that the main engine is so customizable. 

Good review!


----------



## moosethree (Aug 14, 2017)

And with some improvements in future updates....this could really be even more useful.


----------



## def29 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new here.
Thanks for the review.

I just purchased 'The Orchestra' and I also think it's really fun to play around with it.

But I'm a bit worried about two things.

First: the timing of the arpeggiated patterns. To me it sounds like if the samples have way too much attack/ are simply played too late. It's getting quite obvious when I set up a track with an 8th string pattern at 120 BPM in Cubase and turn on the click. Did anybody notice something similar?

Second: crashes. 'The Orchestra' causes a lot of Kontakt crashes in my setup (Cubase Pro 9, Win10). Didn't have anything like this with other libraries.
I really hope there will be a solution for both problems.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

